# Seite im web nicht sichtbar- No Character Encoding Found! Falling back to UTF-8.



## hrboy (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich übe zur Zeit an einer Webseite und wollte nun mal schauen wie das ganze im Web klappt. 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch keine Fehler beseitigt habe. Ich habe sie nur lokal aufgebaut. da funktioniert sie auch.
Ich hatte sie auf den server von der firma hochgeladen.
Wenn ich die Url eingebe (im firefox oder IE) dann bekomme ich zwar die Inhalte, aber alle includes  ob und das komplette css oder andere seiten-teile werden nicht angezeigt, genauso wie die Bilder.
Ich habe es mit dem w3 mal überprüft. Folgende Fehler kamen da raus:
(Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen das es was mit dem server sein kann?! - was ich aber nicht glauben kann da ich kleine Seiten firmen intern gemacht haben die genauso auf dem Server liegen wie die von mir jetzt)



> 1.
> 
> No Character Encoding Found! Falling back to UTF-8.
> 
> ...




leider weiß ich nicht genau woran es liegt . hier mal mein head :


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de">

<head>
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
	<title></title>
	<meta name="keywords" content="####" />
	<meta name="discription" content="Diese Seite gibt Auskunft ." />
	<link rel="shortcut icon" href="##/faficon.ico" type="x-icon" />
	<link href="css/layout.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
</head>
```

Falls ich irgendetwas vergessen habe , sagt mir einfach bescheid.
Ich werd es dann so schnell wie möglich zufügen

Vielen lieben Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2009)

Moin,

der Fakt, dass eingebettete Inhalte nicht angezeigt werden, lässt darauf schliessen, dass die Pfade zu diesen Inhalten nicht korrekt sind...überprüfe erstmal diese Pfade.

Falls du Firebug installiert hast, kannst du dort im TAB "Netzwerk" sehen, welche Ressourcen angefragt wurden, und ob sie gefunden wurden.


----------



## hrboy (25. Februar 2009)

hallo danke für die schnelle antwort.

das  dachte ich mir auch schon.
Ich habe sie schon überprüft, habe anstatt zb.
 /css/layout.css auch versucht
../css/layout.css oder
css/layout.css

leider ohne erfolg.
vorallem habe ich ein vergleichbar aufgebautes projekt angesehen, womit ich es verglichen habe, was aber nicht anders ist!
das macht mich sehr stutzig.
leider habe ich auch nicht so viel ahnung (sonst würde ich euch auch nicht fragen )

firebug habe ich nicht.

lg denny


----------



## Maik (25. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ist die Seite für uns zugänglich, um sich das mal "live" anschauen zu können? Aus dem gezeigten Dokumentheader ist die Ursache nämlich nicht ersichtlich.

Wir (zumindest Sven und ich) haben Firebug an Bord, um auch mal einen Blick hinter die Kulissen zu werfen.

Ach, und achte doch bitte in deinen Folgebeiträgen auf die erwünschte Groß- und Kleinschreibung - vielen Dank 

mfg Maik


----------



## hrboy (26. Februar 2009)

Nein leider nicht.
Es war nur ein kurzer Test, wahrscheinlich werd ich dieses Übemn sobeso für die nächsten Tage nach hinten stecken müssen.

Ich denke aber das ich denk Fehler beim includen habe.
Ich werde mich melden sobald ich das Problem obline darstellen kann.

Vielen Dank bis hier hin erst mal..

lg denny


----------

